# Setting up a cgi_bin & Mail Form



## oscar_nysushi (Jun 13, 2006)

We have just moved our web site from an external host, to host it onsite.
Using IIS, I am hosting our site as a virtual directory, on a drive.
It is a very simple site, not much on it, except...

We have contact page that used to use a cgi_bin and mail form program supplied by our hosting company.

My question is,

How do I set up our cgi_bin folder on IIS?

and

What file do I need to drop into the folder for a mail form?

Thank You for any help or advice.

:4-dontkno


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you're able to use PHP, there are plenty of PHP based scripts that you can use. Hotscripts.com may even have some CGI based scripts that you could use. But keep in mind that if you use a different CGI script, the form may not work. If it's not too late, you should be able to copy the CGI files from your old host to your current server.


----------



## oscar_nysushi (Jun 13, 2006)

I have got the File called FormMail.pl
from Matt's Script Archive:

But how do I set up a cgi-bin folder on IIS?,
so it will work with the file?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you're going to be using a Perl file, you'll need Perl installed. Otherwise, this file will be useless to you.


----------



## oscar_nysushi (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you for your help.

Sorry to for being thick, but how do you install perl?

Thanks.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Go to this link to download Perl for Windows: http://www.perl.com/download.csp#win32


----------

